# TECHNIQUES DFW CC 7TH ANNUAL ELKS LODGE #124 BENEFIT CAR SHOW



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*I HOPE TO SEE AS MANY OF THE CAR CLUB'S AND SOLO RIDERS IN DFW AREA SUPPORT THIS EVENT 13 JULY 2008, THIS CAR SHOW GOING TO BE GOOD!!! ... SUPPORTING THE VFW IS OUR THING AND ANYTHING I CAN DO IT HELP OUT OUR FALLEN MILITARY AND CURRENT PLUS UNITE WITH THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY HERE IN DALLAS / FT WORTH IT'S WHAT WE LIKE TO SEE. THERE WILL BE CASH PRIZE AWARDS.. FOR PARTICIPATION BEST CAR'S OVERALL, RAFFLES FOR BEER SO COME OUT AND JOIN US FOR THIS DAY OF PARTY AND SHOWING THE CAR'S....

LETS SUPPORT OUR TROOPS AND GIVE BACK A LITTLE AND SHOW OUR RPIDE IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.... *


----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

_Support the Troops and the Veterans of past & present_


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JapanTech_@Jun 12 2008, 10:34 AM~10855200
> *Support the Troops and the Veterans of past & present
> *


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JapanTech_@Jun 12 2008, 12:34 PM~10855200
> *Support the Troops and the Veterans of past & present
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JapanTech_@Jun 12 2008, 10:34 AM~10855200
> *Support the Troops and the Veterans of past & present
> *


 support the tropps..... good cause :thumbsup:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

_Homies...Come on out to support the troops at the VFW... as you all may know I spent over 1 1/2 year's in Iraq and this event was Originally set for 22 JUN 2008 the 3rd annual VFW benefit car show host by Techniques CC however due to the WAGO tour I change the car show to 13 July 2008.... so that I could have max support for this event... 

_


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JapanTech_@Jun 12 2008, 11:34 AM~10855200
> *Support the Troops and the Veterans of past & present
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOLOMomaGP_@Jun 13 2008, 08:03 AM~10861938
> *:thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ANY PICS????


----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JapanTech_@Jun 23 2008, 02:51 PM~10932863
> *3 weeks until the show get ready homies !!!! come on out support this event
> *


----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 23 2008, 02:26 PM~10933180
> *
> *


LOOK forward to seeing the Ft Worth crew out there again !!!! I heard you have a clean regal !!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JapanTech_@Jun 23 2008, 03:29 PM~10933208
> *LOOK forward to seeing the Ft Worth crew out there again !!!! I heard you have a clean regal !!!!
> *


It Will Be There...


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

You know i support the VFW and the BIG TECHNIQUES


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*2 Weeks from this Sunday.. it's on !!!!*


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jun 12 2008, 12:19 PM~10855068
> *I HOPE TO SEE AS MANY OF THE CAR CLUB'S AND SOLO RIDERS IN DFW AREA SUPPORT THIS EVENT 13 JULY 2008, THIS CAR SHOW GOING TO BE GOOD!!! ... SUPPORTING THE VFW IS OUR THING AND ANYTHING I CAN DO IT HELP OUT OUR FALLEN MILITARY AND CURRENT PLUS UNITE WITH THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY HERE IN DALLAS / FT WORTH IT'S WHAT WE LIKE TO SEE. THERE WILL BE CASH PRIZE AWARDS..  FOR PARTICIPATION BEST CAR'S OVERALL, RAFFLES FOR BEER SO COME OUT AND JOIN US FOR THIS DAY OF PARTY AND SHOWING THE CAR'S....
> 
> LETS SUPPORT OUR TROOPS AND GIVE BACK A LITTLE AND SHOW OUR RPIDE IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY....
> ...



I support the VFW. hope alot of people in texas support the military too


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

We will be there.....One of my members is the DJ providing the music at this show for Playa Style Productions...




-ZEUS


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 23 2008, 01:06 PM~10933555
> *We will see you there HOMIE!!!!![/i]*


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 26 2008, 08:48 AM~10955390
> *We will be there.....One of my members is the DJ providing the music at this show for Playa Style Productions...
> -ZEUS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll be there rep'n Homie Styln.. I'll be selling my shirts so come by and pick one up join the movement...


[/quote]


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*  Next Week End Homies ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 2 2008, 07:15 AM~10995577
> *    Next  Week  End  Homies ! ! ! ! !
> *


 :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## PIMP CHECK (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*THE CAR SHOW IS ALMOST HERE ONE WEEK FROM THIS SUNDAY IT'S TIME*


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Whats Up Leonard?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 3 2008, 10:24 PM~11010214
> *Whats Up Leonard?
> *


 What's up Homie?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jul 3 2008, 10:22 PM~11010204
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This car show is going to be off the hook..... my Homie Leonard is a Iraqi VET so support this event for the VFW..... Support all the Military members....


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 7 2008, 06:04 PM~11031706
> *This car show is going to be off the hook..... my Homie Leonard is a Iraqi VET so support this event for the VFW..... Support all the Military members....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 7 2008, 11:06 AM~11028490
> *
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jul 8 2008, 03:43 PM~11039037
> *:biggrin:
> *




:uh: This ***** got a blue tool...........

Come on homie .... next you going to get a tan and blow kiss's at the camara


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 8 2008, 01:44 PM~11039045
> *:uh:  This ***** got a blue tool...........
> 
> Come on homie .... next you going to get a tan and blow kiss's at the camara
> *


Yup Homie it was blue tooth that day....

No wait till I make new artwork of me.... :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jul 8 2008, 03:54 PM~11039105
> *Yup Homie it was blue tooth that day....
> 
> No wait till I make new artwork of me.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

must be a texas thing :scrutinize:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 8 2008, 03:02 PM~11039145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 8 2008, 02:02 PM~11039145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Dam Homie you sure got allot of men pic.. in your files LOL
:roflmao: :roflmao: 

R These your primo's lol Hey Homie how's Nancy :cheesy:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Jul 8 2008, 03:52 PM~11040014
> *must be a texas thing :scrutinize:
> *


 
Na Homie that a Dallas thing.. I'm from Ft Worth
:roflmao: :scrutinize:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 29 2008, 08:50 PM~10977660
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jul 8 2008, 08:10 PM~11040992
> *Na Homie that a Dallas thing.. I'm from Ft Worth
> :roflmao:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 :nono: :nono: :nono: 

We'll see you next sunday homie :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES+Jul 8 2008, 05:52 PM~11040014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Last I heard you lived in " White Settlement "


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 9 2008, 05:23 AM~11044644
> *:nono:
> It's from OFF TOPIC......  Vato's in OT make fun of them all day
> I think most of them are lil ****'s from myspace....
> ...


 :nono: :nono: 

*Ft Worth Homie... "White Settlement" history*


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*
VFW BENEFIT CAR SHOW HOST BY TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB TEXAS CHAPTER

- CASH PRIZE OVERALL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD (VEHICLES)
- BIKES AWARDS 1ST & 2ND

- Regular beer (Bud, Coors Lite, and Miller Lite) will be $2.00 inside and out like last year
- Breakfast is $4.00 all you can eat; times are 0900-1130.
- Food- brisket, beans, potato salad--$7.00; hamburgers and hotdogs outside--$2.00; cake walk.

- BEER RAFFLE 18PKS= 1ST-10 EA., 2ND-3 EA., 3RD-1 EA. / $5.00 EACH TICKETS
- DJ / PLAYA STYLE PRODUCTIONS FOR ENTERTAINMENT
- JUMPER FOR THE KIDS
- THE VFW WILL HAVE THERE OWN RAFFLES GOOD PRIZE

SUPPORT THE TROOPS.... WE HAVE ALL EITHER KNOW SOMEONE OR HAD A FAMILY MEMBER THERE IN THE WAR SO COME ON OUT AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT TO THE MEN AND WOMEN.
*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## dockman (Jul 10, 2008)

*a breakfast then a beer raffle ?? that sounds like a good show* :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 7 2008, 07:36 PM~11032635
> *Good picnic, nice picture..
> 
> 
> ...


*So Homie your on your way to the IMPERIALS Car Club Benefit Car Show in So Cali... Reppin DFW Homie !!!!!!!!!*
:biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jul 9 2008, 08:47 AM~11045722
> *
> VFW BENEFIT CAR SHOW HOST BY TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB TEXAS CHAPTER
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jun 26 2008, 12:47 PM~10955810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jul 9 2008, 11:47 AM~11045722
> *
> VFW BENEFIT CAR SHOW HOST BY TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB TEXAS CHAPTER
> 
> ...


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jul 9 2008, 10:47 AM~11045722
> *SEE EVERYONE TOMORROW AT THE SHOW IS GOING TO BE ON !!!!!!*


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

*
1970 Impala custom …. Asking 6500.00 or OBO This car is my not mines it’s belongs to my friend she is looking to sell this car it’s been in her family for about 10 year’s, She is also interested in “trades” daily driver + cash too… Call Annette @ 817 344-0193 she will be taking it to the Techniques Car Show tomorrow…. That way you can see in person…*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Cant wait. hope see lots of homies from D town also


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2008, 12:56 PM~11071382
> *Cant wait. hope see lots of homies from D town also
> *


X2


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

So is this show clost to Great Swest and E. Abram St.??? Close to 360?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jul 12 2008, 10:24 PM~11074462
> *So is this show clost to Great Swest and E. Abram St.??? Close to 360?
> *


Yup I Saw Your Van There.. U Wur Right Night To Me.... Good Show...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jul 12 2008, 10:24 PM~11074462
> *So is this show clost to Great Swest and E. Abram St.??? Close to 360?
> *


luv the van man. lol this cool


Had a great time. had bike problems so unfortunately was only able to show 1. Hope to see yall again.


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks, just another crazy azz idea....Good show, c ya guys next weekend at DL Picnic.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jul 13 2008, 07:36 PM~11078904
> *Thanks, just another crazy azz ideas....Good show, c ya guys next weekend at DL Picnic.
> *


  post more pics of the van


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Here ya go... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*RIDIN DIRTY 64 *_


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jul 13 2008, 05:36 PM~11078904
> *Thanks, just another crazy azz idea....Good show, c ya guys next weekend at DL Picnic.
> *


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*Techniques CC Texas Chapter would like to THANK everyone that support this event for the troop……

<span style=\'colorurple\'>Los Carnales cc
Blvd Ace’s cc
Jokerz cc
Phaylanx cc
Low4Life cc
Dallas Lowriders cc
Majestics dfw
Ft Worth Crew BIG Thanks
Intokablez CC
LoLo’s CC
I-20 CC
Artistics Bike club
Simply stunning cc
Getto Dreams cc
Estilo cc
Unlimtimed cc</span>*


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*MORE PIX. OF THE CAR SHOW*

TECHNIQUES TEXAS CHAPTER VFW CAR SHOW JULY 13 2008


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I didnt ge the chance to make it out but my club did and they informed me that they liked your show very well orginized.....


-ZEUS
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jul 15 2008, 08:49 AM~11092092
> *I didnt ge the chance to make it out but my club did and they informed me that they liked your show very well orginized.....
> -ZEUS
> SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
> ...



MAN, BY THE END OF THE SHOW THERE WAS NO MORE ROOM FOR CAR'S ! ! ! ! 

Best One Yet..... ... ..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 15 2008, 08:52 AM~11092109
> *MAN, BY THE END OF THE SHOW THERE WAS NO MORE ROOM FOR CAR'S ! ! ! !
> 
> Best One Yet..... ... ..
> *


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

<span style=\'color:blue\'> DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC & BC
ARE INVITING ALL CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS
THIS WEEKEND TO KICK OFF OUR
3rd ANNUAL PICNIC !!!!! WE HOPE TO SEE THE 
LOWRIDER INDUSTRY EXPAND & UNITE US ALL AS FAMILIA....... 
SO MAKE SURE TO BRING YOUR FAMILIA & FRIENDS 
TO OUR PICNIC TO ENJOY A SUNDAY AFTERNOON OF FUN.....

LAS GRACIAS FROM THE 

"DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC & BC" </span>


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

TTT... Good PIX !!!!!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Dope pics.....Looks like everyone had a good time




-ZEUS


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Top, Jimmy is looking for you! He wants to get :barf:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Apr 7 2009, 12:39 PM~13507762
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Attn ULA PEEPS,

Please be sure to bring ALL filled Easter eggs to the meeting tonight. We will be collecting all of them tonight at the ULA Meeting. Thanks

Meeting at D Bar - 8:30pm*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 9 2009, 10:41 AM~13527096
> *COMING SOON LET GET READY TO RUMBLE 14TH JUNE 2009
> 
> 
> *


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Got to support my brothers in arms.... Should be a great show. Man wish i could make it...Funny thing is that i will be training in Austin when this show comes around. Come on Top work your magic and come get me lol.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 9 2009, 10:41 AM~13527096
> *COMING SOON LET GET READY TO RUMBLE 14TH JUNE 2009
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 9 2009, 11:16 AM~13528437
> *Got to support my brothers in arms.... Should be a great show. Man wish i could make it...Funny thing is that i will be training in Austin when this show comes around. Come on Top work your magic and come get me lol.....
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 what going to be doing in Austin ??? that Sunday??


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 9 2009, 03:32 PM~13529560
> *COMING SOON LET GET READY TO RUMBLE 14TH JUNE 2009
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*COMING SOON LET GET READY TO RUMBLE 14TH JUNE 2009*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 9 2009, 11:16 AM~13528437
> *Got to support my brothers in arms.... Should be a great show. Man wish i could make it...Funny thing is that i will be training in Austin when this show comes around. Come on Top work your magic and come get me lol.....
> 
> 
> ...



*
CALL ME WHEN YOUR UNIT COMES TO TX SON!!!!!


WE ARE DOING IT AGAIN SO COME HELP BENEFIT 
THE MEN AND WOMEN OF THIS GREAT NATION.. 
SO LET GET READY TO RUMBLE 14TH JUNE 2009

TFFT*


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:0 

Make a new topic....5th annual :twak:

:cheesy: 


:wave:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 11 2009, 11:11 AM~13546798
> *:0
> 
> Make a new topic....5th annual :twak:
> ...


 :angry: :0 

No Homie DevilDog it's the 4th


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jun 12 2008, 12:19 PM~10855068
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>WE'RE DEFINITELY THERE HOMIE, MY NEPHEW IS NEW TO THE ARMY...SO, IT'S A MUST WE SHOW SUPPORT  *


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Apr 11 2009, 11:30 PM~13550294
> *:angry:  :0
> 
> No Homie DevilDog it's the 4th
> *


 :0 You changed the name on the title.....i saw it was from June 08  

Either way im down.....i been to all of execpt last year....i wont miss anymore :happysad:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 11 2009, 08:36 PM~13550359
> *:0  You changed the name on the title.....i saw it was from June 08
> 
> Either way im down.....i been to all of execpt last year....i wont miss anymore  :happysad:
> *


 Just using the same thread from last year lol :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 11 2009, 08:32 PM~13550319
> *WE'RE DEFINITELY THERE HOMIE, MY NEPHEW IS NEW TO THE ARMY...SO, IT'S A MUST WE SHOW SUPPORT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 11 2009, 09:36 PM~13550359
> *:0  You changed the name on the title.....i saw it was from June 08
> 
> Either way im down.....i been to all of execpt last year....i wont miss anymore  :happysad:
> *



:biggrin: :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 11 2009, 09:32 PM~13550319
> *WE'RE DEFINITELY THERE HOMIE, MY NEPHEW IS NEW TO THE ARMY...SO, IT'S A MUST WE SHOW SUPPORT
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

We will have a big fundraiser for Luis Morales this Sunday, April 19th at 4000 Pioneer Rd. in Balch Springs from 12 noon - 5pm. More info to come.

<span style=\'color:green\'>As you may know Luis Morales (LM Customs) has been in the hospital for the past week. His condition is still the same. He has no insurance so ALL PROCEEDS will go to Luis and his family in this time of need. Please we would like for you to make plans to attend this fundraiser. We will be selling, tacos, raffle tickets, good prices on haircuts and much more. We may also have a car wash. I will keep you guys updated. Please once again - ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales family, so please try to attend this event. thanks</span>[/b]


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213+Apr 9 2009, 01:16 PM~13528437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on TOP COP, I know you can get it worked out to were Mario can come 
to chill with his father and Car Club brothers........


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Apr 15 2009, 05:49 AM~13581506
> *Come on TOP COP,  I know you can get it worked out to were Mario can come
> to chill with his father and Car Club brothers........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*WE ARE DOING IT AGAIN SO COME HELP BENEFIT 
THE MEN AND WOMEN OF THIS GREAT NATION.. 
SO LET GET READY TO RUMBLE 14TH JUNE 2009

TFFT*


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Have a great weekend DFW

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE 
LA PURA ONDA
MCKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FTWORTH
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12 PM
KNTU.COM FOR REQUESTS



:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Apr 15 2009, 05:49 AM~13581506
> *Come on TOP COP,  I know you can get it worked out to were Mario can come
> to chill with his father and Car Club brothers........
> *


 Simon and i know a place i can take him


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

ttt for a great time...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 18 2008, 08:43 AM~10896116
> *<span style=\'color:BROWN\'>I'M GONNA WIN THE 1ST PLACE BEER CASES AGAIN THIS YEAR !!! *


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Wheres every one at?


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 11 2009, 12:35 AM~13848638
> *
> WE ARE DOING IT AGAIN SO COME HELP BENEFIT
> THE MEN AND WOMEN OF THIS GREAT NATION..
> ...


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

ttt for a great time


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Leonard I'll be at your show with both my rides, plus Jaime is going with me and is gett'n ready to drop some 14's on his 67 Rivi he just painted.. The crew from Irving Customz will bring out some of their hoppers, the real King of the Street in DFW area...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*
WE ARE DOING IT AGAIN SO COME HELP BENEFIT 
THE MEN AND WOMEN OF THIS GREAT NATION.. 
SO LET GET READY TO RUMBLE 14TH JUNE 2009

TFFT*


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

*Majestix Picnic May 2009*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Two weeks... Homies :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

ttt for a good cause


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jun 4 2009, 09:31 AM~14092965
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:  TTT


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

*COUNT DOWN HAS BEGUN!!!*


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

No one liked this one  
















:biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 10 2009, 10:51 AM~14149021
> *No one liked this one
> 
> 
> ...




Loved it.............  just wanted to not post them up at the same time so they wonldnt take away from the other ! ! ! !


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jun 10 2009, 10:53 AM~14149040
> *Loved it.............      just wanted to not post them up at the same time so they wonldnt take away from the other ! ! ! !
> *


Awww :tears: ... you so esmart :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 10 2009, 10:58 AM~14149084
> *Awww :tears: ... you so esmart  :cheesy:
> *



 I took a note from you and your pics homie........ I saw how you only posted some and waited for the others ..........  


:uh: or mabe Im wrong and you just lazy ! :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jun 10 2009, 11:00 AM~14149110
> *    I took a note from you and your pics homie........  I saw how you only posted some and waited for the others ..........
> :uh:  or mabe Im wrong and you just lazy !  :biggrin:
> *


I like your thinking! :cheesy: 

lol....they say a good business man always keeps the customers wanting more. If you give everything all at one time then they wont come back. If you give them little by little they keep comming back


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Great Flyers.... very powerful images, motivating.... 








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN 
DALLAS TX


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

*ONLY 2 MORE DAYS!!!*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

really wanted to make this show but due to unforeseen car problems will not be able to make it next time for sure!!!!!!
TTT-hope everything goes great homies
Ramon-VP


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## jorgetellez (Sep 16, 2008)

will be there :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 9 2009, 06:46 AM~14136497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: never forgotten


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Great turnout..... had a good time


SIMPLY STUNNIN brought home the club award.




-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_GREAT SHOW TOP....THANKS FOR THE ADVICE  WE'LL BE CHATTIN' W/YA REAL SOON! _


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 13 2009, 10:48 PM~14183796
> *:tears: never forgotten
> *


THANS FOR THE ADVICE HOME IM TAKING CARE OF ALL THAT AWAY HOMIE.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME PICS I TOOK


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*LEAVING THE SHOW *


----------



## just.love48 (Jun 15, 2009)

My Webpage


----------



## jorgetellez (Sep 16, 2008)

NICE TURN OUT I HAVE A FEW MORE PICS.


----------



## jorgetellez (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks VENOM65 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jun 15 2009, 08:46 AM~14193852
> *GREAT SHOW TOP....THANKS FOR THE ADVICE  WE'LL BE CHATTIN' W/YA REAL SOON!
> *


 No Problem


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

TECHNIQUES DFW DANCE









GOOD TIMES DFW RAFFLE TICKET HELP SUPPORT


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

U.L.C. Texas said:


> View attachment 421941
> 
> 
> TECHNIQUES DFW DANCE
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TopCopOG said:


> View attachment 423642


:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:boink::barf::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

We have come to the conclusion there is really something wrong with our meeting the attendance has been very poor last night we had some good news from Torres Empire but even he saw how some car club and solo member s of the UNITED LOWRIDER COUNCIL are not getting involved it was not a good turn out the only car club at this meeting was TECHNIQUES, New Wave, Majestics, RO, Untouchables, and even Dukes of Dallas….. And a handful of solo riders.. Less than 20 people
PEOEPLE we cannot keep these meeting on hold waiting for people to show up the meeting have been starting later and later however from now on our meeting will start shapely at 830 pm, so if you want to know what going on and if you have put your event on the yearly calendar and don’t not show up to talk about we are just going to skip over it because this is your event and you should be there to talk about it this is your voice to speak.
-Now if the meeting location needs to change we can make that happen and in fact we will make that happen…. 
- We have to be together on this Fort Worth this is you ULC for the taking let not start falling apart for any reason or any disagreement you may have, your voice is you’re VOTE!!!
- A decision was made to go ahead and pay the 50.00 to the ULA in Dallas that why if any of the ULC member what to promote an event we can at no cost, NOW however if you disagree again your Voice is your Vote and you have right to speak your opinion so come to the next meeting.
- We would like to see more Car Club’s / Shop’s or a representative from “YOU” to send to the ULC meetings on your behalf
-We have a lot to do and Easter picnic is around the corner at Gateway PARK this year as always we are looking to get 20,000 eggs and 12 bikes for this event so come on throw in your support and lets us hear YOU!!!
THERE ARE CAR CLUBS NOT COMING YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE SO PLEASE SEND SOMEONE​


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Car Show location change ELKS Lodge in Ft Worth*


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*More Info to Follow*


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Maybe changing the location*

*we may have to change the location if the liability issue is not fixed... back to the VFW either Arlington or Ft Worth*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*LOCATION HAD TO CHNAGE TO THE VFW POST 8235 IN FORT WORTH*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Orale, this is a show that I would sure love to Dj. Maybe Ft. worth, just maybe.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TechniquesOG said:


> View attachment 617662



Get at me 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

qvo Big D....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TechniquesOG said:


> View attachment 617662




:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Techniques Cc call the Cholo Dj 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

TechniquesOG said:


> *we may have to change the location if the liability issue is not fixed... back to the VFW either Arlington or Ft Worth*


:sprint::thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

TechniquesOG said:


> View attachment 619124


:bowrofl::thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Techniques Cc call the Cholo Dj 323.557.2854 Mike


He sent you a PM


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Car Show VFW*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT
View attachment tech.bmp


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

VFW BENEFIT CAR SHOW AT POST 8235 IN FT WORTH JUNE 23, 2013, FOOD , DRINKS, AWARDS, RAFFLES !!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Firme, have a good one.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Next year baby....The Cholo Dj


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*KOOL*



djmikethecholodj said:


> Next year baby....The Cholo Dj



:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

WE CHANGED LOCATION TO THE VFW IN FT WORTH


----------

